# Help With Code Please



## Candice_Fenildo (Jan 9, 2008)

We have a new Pediatric ENT that started with our practice, he called me yesterday and told me that he will be doing adenoidectomies on a couple a children and at the same time will be doing a sinus endoscope with removal of sinus mucus.(AKA) boogies.

so my question is 31231 is for the endoscope, but does not specify if anything is being removed along with it, and 31237 is but it specifies, mucousa or polyps. ???????????????????????

any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## myeo (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Candace 
31237 is the code you want.  31231 is only for diagnostic purposes.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank You for your reply


----------



## purinoski (Feb 20, 2008)

Endoscopy code will be determined by the sinus (frontal, ethmoid, sphenoid, etc), and then only after op report is dictated.  Also there are other sinus procedures that are included in certain codes.  Make sure you read all notes when choosing the code.

Phyllis Urinoski, CPC
South AL Outpatient Services
Enterprise, AL


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you both, according to his notes it is for sure 31237.


----------

